# Jeffery's Junction - Vintage Collectibles



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeffery's Junction - Vintage Collectibles

Please visit my online store for many nice gift items

jefferysjunction.ecrater.com/










--------------


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You have some very nice things on there


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

www.jefferysjunction.ecrater.com
Vintage Glass, Pottery, Brass, and LP Records
All items shipped within 24 hours.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

*Over 200 gift items ready to ship fast* 👓🐦🎄🌷🍸🏈🛴⛵💎


----------

